# قاموس



## Mowa7ed (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله

أرجو من الأخوة ذوي الخبرة بمنتدانا الكريم و الذى استفدت منه كثيرا إعداد قاموس انجليزي عربي لمصطلحات السلامة و الصحة المهنية بحيث ييسر علينا البحث فى القواميس عن مصطلحات و ربما كلمات بسيطة لا نفهم معناها و جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا 
احتسبوا النية قبل البدء في أي عمل و الله حسيبكم


----------



## tomasz (29 أكتوبر 2010)

فكرة ممتازة

بان نبداء من هنا بان يضع كل شخص ما يعرفه من مسطلحات مهمة عن السلامة المهنية


----------



## Mowa7ed (20 يناير 2011)

و لا حد من الكبار رد علينا


----------



## modo2005eg (22 يناير 2011)

*Safety issues and reporting:*​ OIM Offshore Installations Managers​ LOLER Lifting Operations and Lifting Equipment Regulations​ (IRATA Industrial Rope Access Trade Association) Information​ DSEAR = Dangerous Substances and Explosives Atmospheres Regulations​ HACCP Hazard Analysis Critical Control Point​ PSR Pipelines Safety Regulations​ MEWP Mobile elevating work platform​ LASS Leisure Accident Surveillance System​ HAZOP Hazard and Operability Study​ RALG Risk Assessment Liaison Group​ RSI Repetitive Strain Injury *​ LTSRs Long Term Safety Reviews​ CSA - Comprehensive Safety Analysis​ AGI Adjusted Gross Income​ SSP - Site Safety Plan [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ CSB - Chemical Safety Board [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ MSOs - Marine Safety Offices [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ OMS - Office of Marine Safety [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ OPS - Office of Public Safety [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ PSIs - Patient Safety Indicators [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ HES - Hazard Elimination Safety [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ ASMs - Alternative Safety Measures [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ DSM - Data and Safety Monitoring [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ HSW - Health, Safety and Welfare [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ HSE - Health and Safety Executive [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ PASS - Personal Alert Safety System [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ PSC - Public Safety Violation Code [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ SSMs - Supplemental Safety Measures​ ASP = Accident sequence precursor​ BSS = Basic Safety Standards Directive​ MSIV Main steam isolating valve - MSLB Main steam line break​ *Fire & fire extinguishers *​ PUF Polyurethane Foam​ AFFF Aqueous Film Forming Foam​ AFP Alphafetoprotein​ AIT Auto(geneous) Ignition Temperature​ UVCE Unconfined vapor cloud explosion​ BLEVE Boiling Liquid Expanding Vapour Explosion​ AIT Auto(geneous) Ignition Temperature​ SIT Spontaneous Ignition Temperature​ UEL Upper explosive limit - UEL Upper exposure limit​ HFL Highly Flammable Liquid​ FP&S - Fire Prevention and Safety [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ ASFP = Association for Specialist Fire Protection​ CSS - Crime and Safety Surveys [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ SACA Systemic Accident Cause Analysis​ BAT Best Available Techniques - Biological Tolerance Value​ Task risk assessment (TRA)​ ALARP = as low as reasonably practical​ ASFPCM Association of Specialist Fire Protection Contractors and Manufacturers​ *Reports:*​ SOPs Standard Operating Procedures *​ Process Safety / Integrity Management (PS/IM)​ Comprehensive List of Causes (CLC)​ HSAM Health and Safety Administrative Minute *​ Standards/Practices/Procedures (SPP)​ COP Code of Practice - CP Code of Practice​ (MIA) = Major Incident Announcements​ PSAR Preliminary safety analysis report​ LTA Lost time accident​ *Simple idioms :*​ AAA= affected area authority​ High Potential Incident (HiPo)​ ALARP As Low As Reasonably Practicable​ SCBA Self contained breathing apparatus *​ PTW Permit to Work *​ PPE Personal Protective Equipment​ RPE Respiratory protective equipment​ ACT= American College Test , Act, Active Activity​ S&HO - Safety and Health Operations [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ DP Disabled Person *​ CPR Cardiopulmonary Resuscitation​ PS - Public Safety [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ Comsaf - Community Safety [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *Companies*​ *AISFF - AIM SAFETY CO., INC. **[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *MSA - MINE SAFETY APPLIANCES CO.* *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *SAFT - Safety Insurance Group, Inc. **[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *CLOS - AMERICAN SAFETY CLOSURE CORP*.​ ​


----------



## modo2005eg (22 يناير 2011)

*General And Standard Organization :*​ ​ ISO International Organization for Standardization​ BSI = British Standards Institution​ IEC International Electro technical Commission​ EC European Commission - European Communities​ EN European Standard *​ FDA Food and Drug Administration (USA)​ FPA71 Fire Precautions Act 1971​ GLP Good Laboratory Practice​ DIN Deutsches Institut fur Normung (German Standards Institute)​ ASNT American Society for Nondestructive Testing​ ASSE American Society of Safety Engineers​ ASTM American Society for Testing and Materials​ ANSI = American National Standards Institute​ AIST Agency of Industrial Science and Technology​ ASME American Society of Mechanical Engineers​ HEMA Hydraulic Equipment Manufacturers' Association​ API American Petroleum Institute​ AIOSH = Associate of the Institute of Occupational Safety and Health​ NIST National Institute of Standards and Technology (USA)​ NACCB National Accreditation Council for Certification Bodies​ OSHA Occupational Safety and Health Administration (USA)​ NIOSH National Institute of Occupational Safety and Health (USA)​ IOHA International Occupational Hygiene Association​ ASSE = American Society of Safety Engineers​ ANSI American National Standards Institute *​ ITU International Telecommunication Union -​ _NATO_, North Atlantic Treaty Organization​ CFE Treaty Treaty on Conventional Armed Forces in Europe​ ILO International Labour Organisation *​ ISBN International Standard Book Number(ing)​ PTF Petroleum Training Federation​ HACCP Hazard Analysis Critical Control Point​ BRINDEX = Association of British Independent Oil Corporation Companies​ AAS Associate of Applied Sciences​ ​ CAMEO Computer-Aided Management of Emergency Operations​ CADD Computer-Aided Design Drafting​ CAPM Computer-Aided Production Management​ CAPS Computer Aided Planning System​ ISGOTT International Safety Guide for Oil Tankers and Terminals​ IMDG International Maritime Dangerous Goods Code​ IMO International Maritime Organization (was IMCO )​ SARA Superfund Amendments and Reauthorization Act (U.S.A.)​


----------



## modo2005eg (22 يناير 2011)

*Environental:*​ ​ *Org:*​ ACTS - Advisory Committee on Toxic Substances​ CERCLA Comprehensive Environment Response Compensation and Liability Act (USA)​ IAES International Academy of Environmental Safety​ EPA Environmental Protection Act - EPA Environmental Protection Agency (USA)​ ICNIRP International Commission on Non-Ionising Radiation Protection​ IGUS International Group for Unstable Substances (OECD)​ MDTSA Methods for the Detection of Toxic Substances in Air​ NCEC National Chemical Emergency Centre​ RWMAC Radioactive Waste Management Advisory Committee​ AFRC Agricultural and Food Research Council​ EA Environment Agency​ RSA60 Radioactive Substances Act 1960​ AIA Asbestos International Association *​ IRPA International Radiation Protection Association​ FEPA Food and Environment Protection Act *​ CEQ Council on Environmental Quality​ NRCS Natural Resource Conservation Service​ AWMS = Animal Waste Management System​ CASCADe - Carbon Finance for Agriculture, Sylviculture, Conservation and Action against Deforestation​ CHANs Chemical Hazard Alert Notices​ MPC Maximum Permissible Concentrations - MPE Maximum Permissible Exposure​ ACOP - Advisory Committee on Pollution of the Sea​ AFRC Agricultural and Food Research Council​ AIA Asbestos International Association *​ CAWR Control of Asbestos at Work Regulations *​ ARCA Asbestos Removal Contractors Association​ ASEMA Asbestos Safety Equipment Manfacturer's Association​ ACRE = Advisory Committee on Releases to the Environment​ ACTS = Advisory Committee on Toxic Substances​ HSPL Health and Safety Policy Liaison (Department of Environment) *​ IPC Integrated Pollution Control​ IPPC Integrated Pollution Prevention and Control​ IPR Integrated Pollution Regulation​ NIHL Noise Induced Hearing Loss *​ AHERA Asbestos Hazard Emergency Response Act​ ​ ​ ​ ​ LOLER 1998 = Lifting operations and lifting equipment regulation​ PSSR 1990 = Pressure System Safety Regulations 2000 (UK)​ COSHH 1988 = Control of Substances Hazardous to Health​ EAWR 1989 = Electricity At Work Regulations 1989 (UK)​ PUWER 1998 = Provision and Use of Work Equipment Regulations 1998 (UK)​ ​


----------



## Mowa7ed (25 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخ ميدو لكن نتمنى لو كان الموضوع أكثر شمولية كما انى طلبت * إعداد قاموس انجليزي عربي 
لكن مشكور على ما قدمت من مجهودات
*


----------



## ecc1010 (25 يناير 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## محمودالحسيني (26 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## KADI HSE (15 مارس 2011)

Merci becoup


----------



## safety113 (15 مارس 2011)

*مجموعة قواميس للتحميل المدفوع الثمن:*

يمكن الاستفادة من هذا القاموس:
قاموس انكليزي فرنسي للسلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة:

http://dictionary.reverso.net/business-english-french/health, safety & environment

اومن هذا القاموس:
*Lewis' Dictionary of Occupational and Environmental Safety and Health*


http://www.crcnetbase.com/isbn/9781420048506

او من هذا القاموس
Dictionary & Thesaurus of Environment, Health & Safety 
http://www.crcpress.com/product/isbn/9780873718769

او من هذا القاموس:
*Chemistry & Environmental Dictionary*

http://environmentalchemistry.com/yogi/chemistry/dictionary/

او من هذا القاموس:
*EUdict :: English-Chinese dictionary*


http://www.eudict.com/?lang=engchi&word=check-up (health, car safety, environment etc)

او من هذا القاموس:
*Environmental engineering dictionary*


http://books.google.com/books?id=f1...=safety health environment dictionary&f=false

فكرة جيدة لكنها تحتاج لوقت كبير شكرا على الفكرة


----------



## Mowa7ed (9 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الغالي


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (10 أبريل 2011)

جهد كبير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## safety113 (11 أبريل 2011)

هذه القواميس التي وضعت روابطها ستسهل كثيرا على من سيقوم بهذا العمل
نرجو من الله ذلك


----------



## eldou7a (15 نوفمبر 2011)

thank


----------



## mo7a131 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## tarek495 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

merci beaucoup


----------



## safety17 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohamedgad (29 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## barkatk86 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------

